# Where can I get a Strat neck replacement in Canada?



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I just got a 1990 Mexi Strat from a trade - I don't like the neck - the frets are mangled and the action is massively high. I want to replace the neck with something that has 22 frets and a chunky c-shaped neck. I know of Warmoth, but is there a Canadian company that deals the same stuff?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

I looked everywhere for a tele neck and the prices are quite a bit higher for anything 'made' in Canada. All I could find were 'boutique' style handmade necks. I wound up posting a few ad's here and at TGP. Ended up getting a nice USA tele neck with the specs I was looking for -and all the fretwork was factory done. I'd be very wary of ebay specials.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I encountered this ad for CUSTOM CNC MACHINED GUITAR BODIES AND NECKS  . 
Here's part of the reply I got from them.

*In stock now - Tele necks – 1 piece ¼ sawn flame maple and 
1 piece all ¼ sawn solid Indian rosewood, we have 20 Strat necks 
in production now (same materials as Tele necks). Price $195 - Maple 
- $245 - Rosewood – 21 or 22 frets 9.5” radius fret board, modern C shaped back.*
Their number is 416-996-0805. 
Enjoy your search.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

go to www.musikraft.com, you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## AdverbThis! (Mar 28, 2009)

You can also try http://www.guitarfetish.com. They're a US site, but the stuff there is really cheap and apparently pretty good quality. There's a shipping calculator on the order page too and they do ship to Canada.
-AT!


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm an Allparts dealer & can get any of the licensed Fender necks that they carry. Shoot me a PM if your interested and I can give you more details.


----------

